# Knight TK2000 MZ shotgun  Loads and setup



## Lorren68 (Feb 17, 2013)

I have worked out a trade for one, I need input on loads from squirrel to turkeys.    I also need all the instruction I can get on set up and such, this will be my first black powder shotgun.


----------



## Lorren68 (Feb 19, 2013)

Well I picked up the shotgun today, I belive it will be some more kind of turkey medicine.

I hope to be able to get me a more traditional shotgun in the future, to go along with my other traditional guns.


----------



## stabow (Feb 19, 2013)

Congrats on a nice shotgun. Go to track of the wolf and buy some OxYok fiber cushion wads and some #5 shot. On one of my 12 I use 60 grains Goex 2f 2 fiber wads 1.25 oz of #5 shot then another cushion wad that's good for small game and turkeys. Hope that helps.


----------



## Lorren68 (Feb 19, 2013)

Thanks for the advice.   I have some 3inch wads that came with the gun, and some for small game also.  The max powder charge for the gun is 120gr of FFg


----------



## stabow (Feb 19, 2013)

If you are meaning the plastic sleeves like in modern shotgun shells you don't really need them for ML shotguns that doesn't mean you can't use them they just aren't needed.


----------



## snook24 (Feb 19, 2013)

I used 90gr and 2oz of number 5 shot last year with a good choke and it had the best pattern I'd ever seen. Shot a turkey with it at 50 yards. That was the only load I tried based on another's experience and it worked well enough that that's what I'm sticking with. I'm like u I'd rather have a more traditional type but they are a lot of fun for now  if u take the barrel into bass pro they will let you try a bunch of chokes out to see what is compatable with the gun so you don't have to buy and return till you find a match. Good luck


----------



## stabow (Feb 19, 2013)

That's the same load I use in my 10 gauge with good results......


----------



## snook24 (Feb 19, 2013)

It may have been you then thanks  I don't remember I just know I looked around a lot. I did use a plastic wad since many said that it could improve accuracy so I figured id give it a go. I don't use them for squirrel hunting though


----------



## Lorren68 (Feb 19, 2013)

snook24 said:


> I used 90gr and 2oz of number 5 shot last year with a good choke and it had the best pattern I'd ever seen. Shot a turkey with it at 50 yards. That was the only load I tried based on another's experience and it worked well enough that that's what I'm sticking with. I'm like u I'd rather have a more traditional type but they are a lot of fun for now  if u take the barrel into bass pro they will let you try a bunch of chokes out to see what is compatable with the gun so you don't have to buy and return till you find a match. Good luck



My gun has a choke that screws down on the barrel not in it like most modern shotguns.   The gun is the NWTF edition, and it came with the turkey choke on it.  I may order the small game and water fowl chokes for it later on.


----------



## Lorren68 (Feb 19, 2013)

here is a pic of a 15yrd target I shot today, I just had to shoot it once.  I plan to take it to the range and work up a turkey load out to 40 yards.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/IMG]


----------

